# Almost in trouble



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

Don't let "little" people ruin your day. Think of how important she must have felt getting to "correct" someone after being stuck in the files all day.


----------



## jimfarwell (Nov 25, 2014)

Innocent but scolded...yeah.

It was 65 years ago, but seems like yesterday. 
Dad dressed me down pretty good for breaking a window. I didn't break it, but I knew better than to interrupt one of his stern lectures.

When it was over, I asked why he thought I broke it. He was surprised, "...you mean you didn't do it?" 

"Nope, it was Bruce." 

"Hold on, let's get your brother in here. BRUCE, GET IN HERE!" 

Bruce slinked in, staying near the door in case he needed to make an abrupt exit. "Yeah?"

"You told me Jim broke the window. He tells me that YOU did it. What happened? The TRUTH!"

"...well...yeah, I threw the rock, BUT HE DUCKED!"


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Hahahaha.


----------

